# SEMA R35 GT-R PREVIEW



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

No Guessing required what the car of Sema will be......




Zele Orange GT-R arrived at Los Angeles











"Zele's SEMA exhibition preparation is going very well, and we have just informed that our demo car has arrived at warehouse in Los Angeles.
The car will be transported from Los Angeles to Las Vegas shortly.
We will unveil some brand-new Zele performance parts for Nissan R35 GT-R.
Please look forward to seeing Zele Orange GT-R Demo Car at SEMA"


BPAUTO R35

BBS 20″ LM-DBK, Toyo Proxes R888 285/35/20, Endless Mono 6 BBK, Amuse Front Diffuser, Mines Dry Carbon Racing Canards.















































Midnight Purple R35










Exterior

Paint: Midnight Purple II

Zele Front Bumper, Front Lip Spoiler, Carbon
Zele Side Skirts, Carbon
Zele Rear Under Spoiler, Carbon
Zele Bonnet Air Duct Set, Carbon
Zele Front Grill, Carbon
Zele Front Fender Duct Set, Carbon
Amuse Dry Carbon Hi-Mount Wing
Nissan OEM Japan clear markers (front and rear)
MS-R Original Graphics
GT-RR.COM One-Off Carbon Roof


Engine/Exhaust

Amuse R1 Titan STTI Exhaust, Titanium
Amuse R1 Sports Catalyst RS, Titanium
Amuse R1000 Turbo Outlet Pipes
Cobb Tuning AccessPORT ECU
Zele Carbon Radiator Shroud
HKS SQV Blow Off Valve Kit and Hard Pipe


Suspension, Brakes, Wheels

Amuse Suspension
Endless Mono-6 Racing Brake Kit (Front and Rear) with e-slot rotors
BBS LM-DBK 20” Wheels
Tires: Toyo R888

Interior

Bride – Gias Carbon/Kevlar reclining bucket seats
Takata Harnesses





ASR R35











VIVID R35






















I hope we can see some R35's like these at Autosport show in January


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

MP2 R35?! oh yes look forward to seeing some pics of that!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

GTRCenter :: sema
here is all my stuff... being updated regularly.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

mindlessoath said:


> GTRCenter :: sema
> here is all my stuff... being updated regularly.



this is mean


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

An updated pic of the Vivid racing R35


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The midnight purple one is going to kick ass with it's new rims and Endless brake setup.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

This sort of thing really puts me off the car.

Phil


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

And a anohter SEMA GT-R:
-AutoWeek Magazine

But other than the wheels, what else is new here?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

trondhla said:


> And a anohter SEMA GT-R:
> -AutoWeek Magazine
> 
> But other than the wheels, what else is new here?


The skirts on the front and the sides are new, in the rear there is exhaust with three pipes.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I guess I must be the odd man out cos the most exciting thing I have seen in these pics are the STICKY rubbers FINALLY out in R35 sizes!


Must go check tirerack


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> this is mean




That looks great ,love the side skirts ,just enough and not over done .Is that Midnight Purple or black ,I'm colour blind and cant tell in that pic.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*14 GT-R's at SEMA*

アメリカが熱い！！｜チューニング｜日産GT-Rウェブマガジン GTR-WORLD.net


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Awesome, love the Orange and Black:smokin:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Why does this TOYO stickered car using Dunlop tyres??


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

This should be entitled, "How to Uglify the R35".


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

the haltech gt-r looks to have some seibion parts? if so it looks like its copying the autoselect devil lip without the brake ducts - its hanging on the wall.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

What wheels are theese? TE37s?
Looks very nice 










edit: Seems to be 20" TE37s. I like 
RAYS


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Those wheels are nice. I just don't like all the stickers!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

those are te37's.... Injected Performance

this post here shows how close they really are...
http://blog.injectedperformance.com/post/2008/10/01/GTR-Wheel-Fitment.aspx


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

The 2 Bulletproof ones look like they were designed by 15 year old fanboys


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

agreed some are a little too riced out, prefer the subtle zele demo car look. Guess some are obliged to add large decals in exchange for parts/cash.

Shame more don't have HKS 570GT kit and power parts.


Hopfully some will shed their show image and give it a go two weeks later @ Redline: Time Attack!!

Cobb Tuning have missed Sema this year to concentrate on this event


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

In essence it is just the US version of Max Power in my eyes........................Less is more for me!!!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

carbon fibre roof? i'm assuming it's just a stick on...

some of these pics make me sad. glad none of them are using a red base model...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

IMHO they're all putrid.

Shameful waste of good cars. It doesnt half piss me off when I'm sat here waiting for my car to arrive and there are muppets out there desecrating theirs. Shame on them....


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

when can we see some pics of the mp2 r35?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

ChristianR said:


> when can we see some pics of the mp2 r35?


I think that MP2 and yellow will be THE colours for the GTR (alongside DMG of course). Come on Nissan, get them in production.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChristianR said:


> when can we see some pics of the mp2 r35?



UrbanRacer.Com tm - Import Tuning Cyberzine


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

almost sema time again

see a couple US 35's have the fugly wald kit fitted :nervous:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Most of them look uke:


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

The only thing I like about all those stickered monsters are the red wheelnuts. Does anybody know where they are to be found ?


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

shame shame and ...shame


----------

